# The funkiest buildings around the wolrd!



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Westin hotel, Jakarta*


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Thamrin Town Square*


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*The Regatta, Jakarta*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Hotel Unique, São Paulo-SP - BRAZIL*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*ARCHITECTURE MUSEUM -PARANÁ - BRAZIL*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

Edifício Eurocenter, Londrina - Brazil










Edifício Atrium VII, São Paulo - Brazil


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Kalipso said:


> *A Look At Koolhaas New Chinese TV Plans*


I liked this one


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

great thread!!!


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*SEOUL BUILDING GANGNAM 2005*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

Taipei 101 has been the world's tallest building since 2004.*


----------



## mac71 (Dec 14, 2005)

Superfunky Bullring in Birmingham


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Curitiba, Paraná, Brazil*

college campus, environmental university, academic
re-claimed eucalytus utility poles, stucco, clay tile
warm temperate
urban park, reused granite quarry
Environmental Modern
Universidade Livre do Meio Ambiente, or "Unilivre". Functional spaces supported within a rustic playful sturdy pole framework, spiraling upward within a roughly cylindrical overall form to connect from the floor up to the rim of the former quarry.


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Curitiba, Paraná, Brazil*

*state* theater, performing arts 
*Construction System *steel tubing and polycarbonate plastic glazing 
*Climate *warm temperate 
*Context* urban park, reused granite quarry 
*Style* Modern 
*Notes* "Ópera de Arame". The Wire Opera.


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

very good pics!
thanks for posting!

i like the "dancing building" in prague


----------



## suzan (Aug 3, 2006)

defi said:


> very good pics!
> thanks for posting!
> 
> i like the "dancing building" in prague


I LOVE I!T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nuts:


----------



## suzan (Aug 3, 2006)

mac71 said:


> Superfunky Bullring in Birmingham


WOWW


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

amazing buildings, really beautiful


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Elephant Building, Bangkok











Robot Building, Bangkok











Tokyo Sofitel, Tokyo 











The Astra Haus, Hamburg











Atomium, Brussels


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Great thread. More and more, there are lots of great looking funky buildings going up.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*CCBR, Toronto, Ontario, Canada*








*
Perimeter Institute for Theoretical Physics*
*Waterloo, Ontario, Canada*


----------



## tasiemiec (Feb 10, 2005)

Radio station building near Krakow


----------



## teh (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow. That building near Krakow......... I thought it exists only in Science Fiction. 

By the way, I just got to know that Krakow is in Poland. ( Thanks to the very convenient Wikipedia ).


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

krakow, is this the base of UFO? a little scared, but unique.


----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)

^^That thing reminds me of the Planet of the Apes movie..except instead of finding a half buried Statue of Liberty it is a half buried Brussels' Atomium.


----------



## Poly_Technique (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kanyon, Istanbul*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*GAMBIA - AFRIKA*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Guggenheim Museum Bilbao*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Brazilian Communications*

Physical model of the Telecommunications Museum by Oficina de Arquitetos, in Rio de Janeiro. Photo: Oficina Arquitetos


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*London Alpine*









Continuing a tradition of innovative structures at the Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew in West London is the new Davies Alpine House by Wilkinson Eyre Architects. It is the first glasshouse to be constructed at the World Heritage Site for over 20 years and is a showcase of design and engineering, specially conditioned to support an alpine ecology.


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*OLABUENAGA HOUSE, BY ITALIEN ARCHITECT ETTORE SOFTSASS*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*TV TOWER IN PRAGA*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

ASTRONOMIC CENTER IN YEBES - SPAIN


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Torre Agbar - BARCELONA*










Completed in July 2005, the unique structure known as Torre Agbar is the newest sensation in the Barcelona skyline. Though its interesting shape and design was originally met with much dissension, the unusual building has now become dear to the hearts of most Barcelona citizens.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

"Aqua" in Chicago. Site prep and demo work going on now, construction to start within next few months. 823 Feet, 251 meters.


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*The Education Resource Centre 'The Core' - uk*


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Absolute World









Habitat 67









Museum of Human Rights


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*World's Largest Basket Building (tm)
Newark Ohio*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Crooked House, (Centrum Rezydent in Sopot, Poland)*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Outside of the Titanic Museum in Branson Missiouri. The buliding is shaped to look like the Titanic*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*DG Bank Interior, Berlin*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Weisman Art Museum*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Massachusetts Institute of Technology*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Peter B. Lewis Building in Cleveland, OH*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Museum MARTa in Herford, Germany*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Vitra Design Museum in Weil am Rhein, Germany,*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Beijing Tianzi Hotel - China*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Academy of Sciences of Moscou*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Fangyuan Mansion - Shenyang - China*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Genex Tower - Belgrad*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Tuntex Sky Tower, Kaoshiung - Taiwan*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Laden Building - Louisville - USA*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Velasca Tower, Milán - Italie*


----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)

Have to love Programmatic architecture. 



Hopefully this will never get built:


----------



## nando02 (Sep 8, 2006)

really nice thread!!!


----------



## Muse (Sep 12, 2002)

A few in Melbourne Australia:

LAB Architect's Federation Square...















































Architect: Ashton Raggatt McDougal aka ARM's Storey Hall, Swanston Street Melbourne:










Interior shots...











Port 1010 - The optical illusion building:

Renders...



















The finished "product":




















Southern Cross Station redevelopment by Australian architect Daryl Jackson and UK architect Nicholas Grimshaw.

Renders...





































Completed...










The undulating roof form within:










Courtesy of silvermb of the station's undulating multi-boob  roof cover from the observation deck of Melbourne's 2nd tallest scraper, Rialto Towers:










In the evening...

Courtesy of The Olderfleet:











Yve Apartments (more undulation) - architect = Wood Marsh:










Both pics of Yve below courtesy of sirbugalugs:




















** To see more op-art & other unique buildings go to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320576&page=1&pp=20


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

:applause: :eek2: :master:


----------



## skytalk (Dec 16, 2002)

Sydney

Sydney Opera house





























Aurora Place (Renzo Piano)

















4 funky buildings











World Tower


----------



## egramsbergen (Sep 16, 2002)

Office "the Bolder" on the harbour-front in Schiedam near Rotterdam, Netherlands:








The building was built in a dock and towed to its location by tugboats. Here it is passing a bridge in Rotterdam (sorry, only a thumbnail):


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

post more pictures


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Infineon, Singapore *


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Herzog & de Meuron Philharmonic Hall, Hamburg (completion 2009) © Herzog & de Meuron *









*Herzog & de Meuron The De Young Museum, San Francisco (completed 2005)*










*Herzog & de Meuron National Stadium, Beijing (completion 2007) © Herzog & de Meuron*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Frank Gehry Adds To West Chelsea Skins*








*
AMERICAN CENTER, PARIS*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*East River - Williamsburg Bridge *


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Melnikov's House and Studio in Moscow *


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*New Football Stadium In Arizona*


















*While we were skeptical at first about the proposed Ratner Development in Brooklyn, designed by Frank Gehry **The view down Flatbush Avenue*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*The new de Young Museum of Art in San Francisco by Herzog and De Meuron*


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

A building that can be seen from various positions in Vienna while most tourists have no idea what it could be:





























Its the waste incinerator Spittelau in Vienna


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Zaha Hadid's Phaeno Science Center in Wolfsburg, Germany*


















*OMA OMG: Kentucky Edition*
*The Office for Metropolitan Architecture is coming full circle with its Museum Plaza skyscraper in Louisville, Kentucky. *


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*ICA Boston Coming Right Along*


























*Foster's Hearst Tower: the IBM Building in Pittsburgh*

















*
The Hearst Tower, Norman Foster's in Manhattan*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Olympic Games Tent, by Gunter Behnisch, at Munich, Germany, 1972. *


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Opera de Arame, by Domingos Bongestabs, at Curitiba, Paraná, Brazil, 1992.*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Seattle Public Library*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Food Theater Cafe - London*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Millennium Dome - London*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Experience Music Project - Washington - DC*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Rock and Roll Hall of Fame - Cleveland, Ohio*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*London City Hall*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*SFMOMA - San Francisco, California*


----------



## Kalipso (Oct 21, 2006)

*Hotel du Departement- Marseille, France*


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

So strange buildings...
:crazy:


----------



## hossoso (Oct 9, 2005)

Kalipso said:


>


the Experience Music Project is in Seattle not D.C.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i call these buildings----ART!


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

Very interesting thread.


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> i call these buildings----ART!


maybe not all of them but yes, you are right some of them really are.


----------



## Abdi (Jul 26, 2006)

can someone post one outside london maybe upnorth


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Raanana-Israel


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

*Groninger Museum - Groningen, The Netherlands*


----------



## Nuks (Jun 24, 2006)

^ Very cool!


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

This is a funky small apartment building in Condesa, Mexico City...

AR58 Building


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

That´s the most interesting thread EVER, EVER in SSC!!!


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Dunno if this really qualifies as funky, but this building's architecture has really interested me since long. 

* The Finance and Trade Center, Karachi, Pakistan*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*Houses in the DHA neighbourhood of Karachi, Pakistan*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*The Aga Khan Medical University and Hospital, Karachi, Pakistan*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*Technocity Electronics Mall, Karachi, Pakistan*


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm lovin this thread!


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

"Lloyds Buildin" it always amazes me wheneva i pass by, luv this building


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

I love this thread!! What buildings!!


----------



## Mottenkopf (May 28, 2006)

Hotel Kuebler 
Karlsruhe, Germany


----------



## eweezerinc (Jul 24, 2005)

Kalipso said:


> *Giant Baseball Bat
> Chicago, IL*


Second is, obviously, in Louisville.

Yup, its been posted, and its friggin funky.

*Museum Plaza* Louisville, KY

















*Kaden Tower* Louisville, KY









*Humana Building* Louisville, KY


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Casa da Música - Porto, Portugal (Rem Koolhaas)


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

Jewish Museum, Berlin





































Dockland, Hamburg


----------



## Elktest (Mar 25, 2007)

the restaurant on L.A Airport lax


----------



## pdxheel (Feb 15, 2006)

Experience Music Project (i.e., Jimmie Hendrix Museum in Seattle)









University of San Diego Library


----------



## slider (Jun 13, 2006)

*Kiasma*
Museum of Contemporary Art in Helsinki by Steven Holl

Outside


















Inside


----------



## Richard Wei (Apr 16, 2007)

They look fantastic!:nuts:


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

The ABD in Marseille:

1/










2/










3/










4/











5/










6/










And CG13 next to the "Dôme Arena" in Marseille also

1/ 










2/










3/


----------



## sUyAnG (Apr 15, 2007)

so funny thread, i enjoy it

thx a lot


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Fuss said:


> The *Atomium in Brussels (Belgium)* of course!


The best one! love ya Brussel


----------



## Jhun (Mar 25, 2007)

haha,this thread is getting interesting


----------



## Elktest (Mar 25, 2007)

KoolKeatz said:


> Jewish Museum, Berlin
> Dockland, Hamburg


other views


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Elktest said:


> the restaurant on L.A Airport lax


love that structure


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The Welsh Senedd (parliament) in Cardiff, designed by same person who did Madrids terminal. Completely transparent and as environmentally friendly as you can get.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The Wales Millennium Center Opera House in Cardiff. The inscription is Creu Gwir fel gwydr o ffwrnais awen, which means "Creating truth like glass from the furnace of inspiration". The English is "In these stones, horizons sing". 

Next door to the Senedd (see above)




























(the copper coloured building behind)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Rehovot (Israel)
Weitsman institute


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Melbourne Museum




















Web Bridge 


















(last one photo by Mugley)


----------



## legolamb (Apr 29, 2006)

*The Deep Aquarium, Hull, UK*


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

some of them arent particularly funky (the marseilles and helsinki ones for example) but all of them are great!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto: The Royal Ontario Museum or simply known as the ROM.












Skybean said:


> source: http://www.daniel-libeskind.com/projects


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

oh, great thread~~,, go on and on..!!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

More of Federation Square - Melbourne (my takes)















































one of the many restaurants - Taxi Dining Room










interior of Art Gallery





























Official Photo & other ssc member (not mine)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

another building from Tel Aviv


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Kalipso said:


>


omg I think that is the ugliest building I've ever seen!


----------



## crazymanc1 (Jun 7, 2007)

MANCHESTER CIVIL JUSTICE CENTRE. Manchester 

I adore this building, its the largest courts to be built in England in over 100 years, it includes 47 court rooms. The scale of the building when seen in person is amazing.

Many of the actual court rooms are placed in the fingers in boxes shown in the last pic.


----------



## Blabbyboy (Sep 12, 2002)

Awesome photos of the Manchester courts building - I believe it was designed by one of Melbourne's signature architecture firms, Denton Corker Marshall (DCM).


----------



## crazymanc1 (Jun 7, 2007)

It was indeed, there doing a few more projects in manchester aswell as this one, i love their designs.


----------



## Blabbyboy (Sep 12, 2002)

Kalipso said:


> *The Giant Cuckoo Clock claims to be the world's largest. It was built between 1962-1974 as part of the Alpine-Alpa Cheese House (a restaurant/gift shop). The restaurant is now known as Grandma's Alpine Homestead/Swiss Village and they sell a wide variety of clocks as well. It has moving figures and stands 23 1/2' tall, is 24' wide, and is 13 1/2' deep*


The Cuckoo Restaurant in Melbourne claims to have the largest freestanding cuckoo clock in the world.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Blabbyboy said:


> Awesome photos of the Manchester courts building - I believe it was designed by one of Melbourne's signature architecture firms, Denton Corker Marshall (DCM).


yes indeed... DCM works of art


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

FNB's Home Loan Building, still under construction


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

The Experience in Seattle is an abomination for Gehry. Looks like a bloody heart.
Seattle did not deserve such a hideous addition to its urbanity.


----------



## theonot (Sep 29, 2007)

The new court house in Antwerp (Belgium), completed in 2006.


----------



## theonot (Sep 29, 2007)

Areal picture from the court house in Antwerp: just observe the 6 'wings' of the building that all come together in the central hall.


----------



## Misiek (Sep 12, 2002)

Awesome thread


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Nice one Theonot.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

*UN*iversity of *S*outh *A*frica, Head Campus in Pretoria, South Africa.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ what a massive (and ugly :lol structure 

... but I guess you have a great view from the upper floors


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

Kunsthaus Graz, Austria



























Austrian cultural forum, NY
is only 25 feet (8 meters) wide and just over 80 feet (24 meters) deep









Hundertwasser-Haus, Vienna


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

fettekatz said:


> ^^ what a massive (and ugly :lol structure
> 
> ... but I guess you have a great view from the upper floors


hey, UNISA aint ugly! maybe a tad bit dull with the colours, but it aint ugly 
its like a super fort on the hill


----------



## bumsmoke (Mar 14, 2006)

Rocket tower at the National Space Centre, Leicester, England.


----------



## borza (Dec 11, 2007)




----------

